# Business Plan



## lesstalkmoreroc (May 12, 2008)

I'm currently writing a business plan for a new start up Catering Business.

My question are:

- where can I find market research for catering
- how do I determine or does someone have a basic guideline on how to forecast the next 3 years of sales or do I just randomly input #'s that I'm hoping to achieve?
- and I need a basic list of operating costs ( I believe I have most but don't want to miss anything)

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Here are sites to get you started for Catering Business Plans
Catering Business Plans Funding For Catering Business Plans
Starting a Successful Catering Business
Catering business plan
Catering Business Plans Funding For Catering Business Plans

I found some pertinent data with the Lifestyles Market Analyst - Market Profiles and Demographics with the SCORE office in my town.

Some of the operating start up costs include but not limited to:
Registering the business/Lic/Permit
State Taxes (collected)
Insurance
Bank Fees
Payroll/Subcontractors/Labor
Website Development - you can start a free website with www.ltripodlycos.com
Accountant
Attorney
Phone
Stationery/Printing business cards, brochures/flyers, contracts
Office Supplies
Rental/Commercial Kitchen
Utilities
Food Safety Certification
Vehicle for transport
Equipment
Displays
Uniforms
Laundry
Rentals
Food Costs
Stock supplies
Waste
Disposables
Cleaning Supplies
Pre-party/event costs (food sampling, demos, parking, gas)
Extra meals for staff
Networking Groups/Chamber of Commerce Membership
Client Christmas Gifts or Cards
The unexpected ….and ther is always something that comes up that is unexpected


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

advertising....


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Market research?

The yellow pages.

Call up a few local caterers and tell them you're planning a wedding in May and need an info package. Check out thier websites.

There are many types of caterers catering to different price ranges and types of food.

High end catering requires deep pockets, a lot of hospitality know-how, a good customer base of people who know what they want and are willing to pay for, and techniques for handleing these customers. Also, a good "on-call" list of _reliable_ waiters, bartenders, set-up people, and cooks.

Corporate catering is not high end, but it is very steady and profitable just about every month of the year. You can still put out high-quality food and have people appreciate it and pay for it. Bonus perks include a crack at high-end corporate parties and connections to more corporate business.

Low-end catering is not something to wrinke your nose at, a lot of money can be made here too: Booths at fairs, trade shows, BBQ's, picnics, supplying sandwich trucks, school meals and the like. Bonus perks include evenings off.

One thing your business plan should include is a sample contract.

Catering for an event-any event-without a contract is like walking into a gay-bar without pants or underwear.

Remember, with catering only about 25% of the whole event involves food.....


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Go to the Service Canada website--there is market research info available on there for just about any profession. It might be listed under self employment or the self employment program. Your local entrepreneurial centre should be able to help you with this as well.


----------

